# Medical Card - what's covered?



## dubinamerica (12 Apr 2011)

Hi 
I have recently obtained a medical card for myself and children and just wondering what may be covered on this. 

*Dental* - is a cleaning covered? Do you have to send in a form or just make appt with a dentist?
*Optical* - I got a form from opticians to send to Health board, and I think test and glasses to certain price are covered. Is the test for provisional driving license covered? 
*Chiropody* - is this covered or do you have to be a certain age to make appt with chiropodist?
*Any "everyday" meds/lotions* - someone told me that aqueous cream may be covered, is that so? Any others? I have been buying this for my children for some time as they have dry skin/slight eczema. Also are panadol covered?
*Exam fees - *Are these covered once the over 16 year old has their own card? 
*College fees/grants *- does having a medical card mean that student is entitled to a grant or is this based on other information being obtained. 
*Anything else? *
Thanks so much as just trying to get a handle on what this does and doesn't cover.  Any info appreciated.


----------



## vandriver (13 Apr 2011)

usc capped at 4%


----------



## gipimann (13 Apr 2011)

This site may answer some of the questions:

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/health/entitlement_to_health_services/medical_card.html


----------



## dubinamerica (15 Apr 2011)

Hi thanks, couldn't really see what's covered under dental. Is a cleaning covered? What about orthodontic care? My daughter had braces (paid for privately as working at the time), and is supposed to get a check up for retainer, every year. This is well overdue now and might that be covered or not really a hope? Not in a posn to pay out privately for that now.


----------



## Ildánach (15 Apr 2011)

[broken link removed]

Dental treatment to medical card holders is seriously restricted, see above link for details


----------

